# Difference in steering knuckles? R32 vs. Jetta/GTI



## kometmotor (Feb 13, 2007)

Does anyone know the difference between the steering knuckles between the 04' R32 and a 04' Jetta or GTI?


----------



## MÄDDNESSS (Oct 18, 2010)

this is suspension, not brakes.
I'm surprised a mod didn't do this sooner.


----------



## KG18t (Aug 9, 2006)

About 1.5" extra from the hub center to the ball joint mount, as well as a different mounting position for the tie rod to account for a lower suspension.


----------

